#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   MRT-Befund der HWS >

## rosenpfl13

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
wer kann mir bei der Übersetzung des Befundes helfen? 
Der knöcherne cervicale Spinalkanal ist noch normal weit. Die Stellung der HWS ist steil mit mehrsegmental geringen Gefügestörungen. Die Konturen der Halswirbel sind degenerativ verändert.  Spondylarthrosen bds. Die Neuroforamina sind beiderseits gering eingeengt. V. a. Dysplasien des Artikulärfortsatzes C3 links und Facettengelenkes C3/4 links. Die Bandscheiben sind in der Höhe und im Signalverhalten mäßig reduziert mit geringen, anteilig retrospondylophytär gestützten Bandscheibenprolapses (2 - 3 mm) bei C4/5 bis C6/7. Unauffälliges cervicales Myelon ohne Zeichen einer Myelitis oder Myelopathie.
Makroskopische tumoröse raumfordende spinale Prozesse können cervical ausgeschlossen werden. Fragliche kleine (2 - 3 mm) Zyste in der Densspitze, DD kann es sich um ein Anschnittphänomen des Gelenkes handeln. Arthrose atlantodental. Skoliose der HWS. 
Ich habe seit ca. 5 Wochen Schmerzen in der rechten Hand, Handgelenk. Mein Orthopäde tippt auf Arthritis.
Könnte es vielleicht auch Rheuma sein? Am abend und morgens sind die Schmerzen sehr stark.  
Ich bedanke mich für eine hilfreiche Antwort und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen   :Smiley: 
rosenpfl13

----------


## josie

Hallo rosenpfl13!
Der knöcherne cervicale Spinalkanal ist noch normal weit. Die Stellung der HWS ist steilgestellt, dadurch kommt es zu Gefügestörungen.(normalerweise ist im HWS-Bereich die Wirbelsäule gebogen)
degenerative Veränderungen, Arthrose der Wirbelbogengelenke.
Die Neuroforamina (Nervenaustrittsloch) sind bds geringfügig eingeengt. 
Verdacht auf Fehlbildung der Wirbelfortsätze C3 links und des Zwischenwirbelgelenkes C 3/4 links 
C4/5 -C 6/7 Bandscheibenvorfall, das Rückenmark zeigt keine Schädigung
Tumore können im Bereich der HWS ausgeschlossen werden
Fragliche kleine Zyste im Bereich des Denz, das ist der 2. Halswirbel, Verschleißerscheinung und Seitenverbiegung (Skoliose) der HWS   

> Ich habe seit ca. 5 Wochen Schmerzen in der rechten Hand, Handgelenk. Mein Orthopäde tippt auf Arthritis.
> Könnte es vielleicht auch Rheuma sein?

 Anhand des MRT-Befundes kann man dazu keine Aussage machen, zumal die rheum. Symptome im Bereich der Hand sind, da bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als einen internistischen Rheumatologe aufzusuchen.
Leider haben sie sehr lange Wartezeiten für einen Ersttermin, bis zu 6 Monate sind keine Seltenheit.

----------


## rosenpfl13

Hallo Josie, 
danke für die Erklärung mit einfachen Worten. 
Ich leide auch sehr oft an Migräne, mitunter auch von der HWS ausgehend. 
Bei den Rheumatologen gibt es doch bestimmt auch Akutsprechstunden? 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
rosenpfl13

----------


## josie

Hallo rosenpfl13!  

> Bei den Rheumatologen gibt es doch bestimmt auch Akutsprechstunden?

 Leider nicht sehr häufig, es gibt einfach zuwenig int. Rheumatologen, oder zuviele Rheumapatienten. Du mußt es einfach ausprobieren, an größeren Kliniken gibt es häufig auch eine Rheumaambulanz, das wäre eine Alternative. 
Manchmal ist es auch hilfreich, wenn der beh. Arzt einen Termin vermittelt.

----------


## Quinzi

Das ist natürlich per Internet schwierig zu sagen, ob es Arthritis ist oder Rheuma. Treten die die Schmerzen auf beiden Seiten spiegelnd auf? Meist setzen die Schmerzen plötzlich ein, möglich ist aber auch ein zeitlicher Verlauf. Möglichkeit ist auch Polymyalgia-Rheumatica, hast du vielleicht auch ein allgemeines Krankheitsgefühl, Gewichtsverlust, Müdigkeit, Depressionen und nächtliche Schweißausbrüche? Schau mal hier, erkennst du bestimmte Symptome bei dir wieder?

----------


## rosenpfl13

Hallo Quinzi, 
ich habe eher zugenommen, unter Müdigkeit leide ich öfter mal.
Meine Blutwerte sind okay. Kein Hinweis auf Rheuma oder Gicht.
Am meisten habe ich nachts Schmerzen und morgens. Nun wird meine Hand geröngt. 
Gruß Rosenpfl 13

----------

